# ebay carbon fiber taillights



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

how reliable are they off ebay..i notice on a regular website they are 250 but on ebay they are 100..of course ebay is goin to be cheaper but are they shity?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

85% of the time and aftermarket taillights leak..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ibought a chrome set off ebay, never had a problem after 11/2 years, vector 03 has an ebay set too, no probs...


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

i wonder how a carbon fiber set would look on a white 03 sentra with a nismo carbon fiber licesence plate frame


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bob Marley said:


> i wonder how a carbon fiber set would look on a white 03 sentra with a nismo carbon fiber licesence plate frame


sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

yea im not into the whole crome tail lights since everyone down here has them on there hondas,but umm i was just wondering this...(changing the subject real quick)

i got pretty low insurance..if i was to get the srt-4 would it basically double or slightly increase?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is a cosmetic section to this forum.

moving.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> 85% of the time and aftermarket taillights leak..



that's not true. I haven't heard 1 case of an aftermarket B15 taillight leaking.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chimmike said:


> that's not true. I haven't heard 1 case of an aftermarket B15 taillight leaking.


most cars they do..alot on honduh


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

just get a waterproof sealer and run it around the edge of them for precautions. My Crystal Clear Corner used to leak, probably solved for like 2.50$


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> that's not true. I haven't heard 1 case of an aftermarket B15 taillight leaking.


i agree if you install them correctly then you should be ok also make sure the lens was properly sealed from the factory if not whip out some sealent of your choice :thumbup: but be carful with it. but i really doubt they leak just because their after market i think people just do a shoody install job


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

but carbon fiber lights arent rice,right? i havent seen them on sentra's yet so i wouldnt kno..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> but carbon fiber lights arent rice,right? i havent seen them on sentra's yet so i wouldnt kno..


no one can or has the right to tell you what is rice they can tell you their opinion but its up to you to decide i personoly dont like them at all i think its cheezy id much rather see the black ones (but im just a big fan of black stuff hell i painted my wheels black lol) but if you like um go for it at least they arnt the chrome ones :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bob Marley said:


> i wonder how a carbon fiber set would look on a white 03 sentra with a nismo carbon fiber licesence plate frame


here is my 99 sentra


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> but carbon fiber lights arent rice,right? i havent seen them on sentra's yet so i wouldnt kno..


show mod, whatever, the are not carbon fiber though. otherwise I would have already gotten them. I think I"m going with the straight black ones.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> most cars they do..alot on honduh


Well that funny.....I didn't know this was a HONDA forum. Plus....got any PROOF of this or are ya just talkin out of your but!?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Well that funny.....I didn't know this was a HONDA forum. Plus....got any PROOF of this or are ya just talkin out of your but!?


How do u want me to prove it? want me to go get it n ship to your house?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> here is my 99 sentra


oh man is that the se-l middle reflector? i bet it looks really cool with that


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> 85% of the time and aftermarket taillights leak..


i second that, im replacing my altezzas with my stock tails since winter is coming and the altezzas leak.. dont want the water to blow the light bulbs, plus i got inspection due this month.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

if someone has a 00-03 sentra and has either the black or carbon fiber ones please post a pic :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i got inspection due this month.


aren't the altezzas DOT approved?!?!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i second that, im replacing my altezzas with my stock tails since winter is coming and the altezzas leak.. dont want the water to blow the light bulbs, plus i got inspection due this month.


THANK YOU...


----------

